# New Easton X-2 Series Arrows



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

AT News said:


> the X23 sizes are World Archery compliant where 9mm is the maximum allowable shaft diameter.


9.3mm is max allowed , not 9mm .


----------



## Beerman65 (Dec 14, 2013)

how much $ for a complete set up ready to shoot dozen arrows ?


----------



## Rabbit57 (Jun 15, 2012)

442fps said:


> 9.3mm is max allowed , not 9mm .


RIGHT or .366


----------

